# My Twenty20 VholdR Helmet Camera Review



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Following up on my review of the VholdR camera...

Check out their website. A cool thing about VholdR is that they provide a forum for VholdR users to upload and share their home videos. There are some really sick videos uploaded on the boards... 
one particular video to check out: Scotty Vine gets knocked out! | VholdR


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Getting knocked out in a clown suit. All new heights of shame. At an event in Indiana a guy was boarding in a gold thong and nothing else. He hit a tree and shattered his collar bone. I tried so hard not to laugh as a guy in a gold nuthugger was taken off the snow crying on a stretcher.


----------

